# P40B (Hawk 81) position lights



## mrf17 (Apr 3, 2011)

Looking to find a definitive answer for this one: Did the the early AVG P-40B (Hawk 81) aircraft retain the actual Curtiss blue position lights installed on either side of the fuselage just below and slightly aft of the cockpit? I know the aircraft were appropriated from the first lend lease shipment to England, and I am not familiar with the British ordered specs. Most photos are inconclusive as to the actual lens being in place. More specifically, I'm trying to ascertain the disposition Charles Older's White 68 positon lights. His head or body seems to block the very area of the lens in ground photos, while the air to air photos are grainy and slightly blurred from camera movement. Most professional profile illustrations show the lens in place. Thanks in advance...

Mark


----------



## javlin (Apr 4, 2011)

Mark I think Glenn or Terry might be of some help on this one Terry/British subjects and Glenn/has an afflictation for P40's.Cheers


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 4, 2011)

The best info I was able to find was from P-40 Warhawk in Detail Part 1 by Bert Kinzy, and it isn't very definite. He says: _"On some P-40Bs and most P-40Cs, a blue position light was located on each side of the center fuselage. However this feature was not on all aircraft. These lights became standard on later P-40 variants."_ If you can't find a picture of Older's aircraft that shows it one way or another I would say take your best guess. Sorry I couldn't be of more help.


----------



## mrf17 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks, Javlin. I'll look them up. Cheers.

Mark


----------



## mrf17 (Apr 4, 2011)

Great info, T Bolt. My 1/48 scale AVG P-40 is finished, albeit with two holes in the fuselage. This is good info. Cheers!

Mark


----------



## mrf17 (Apr 4, 2011)

Just got my answer, guys. I came across a photo on the net of Charles Older in formation with White 68. Sure enough, the postion light is indeed there. I am attaching the pic with this post, credit goes to: 

American Aces signed photos

Once again, thanks for the views and replys. Cheers!

Mark


----------



## ausflyboy (Apr 5, 2011)

Hmm , some P-40e models had them installed too.....got a box of around 40 of those lights laying around in my shed ...seriously!!


----------

